

Breaking International Voicemail Security via VVM Exploitation - gibsonsecurity
https://shubh.am/breaking-international-voicemail-security-via-vvm-exploitation/

======
irdial
What an amazing demonstration!

I predict that Apple is going to spend alot of time quietly securing all of
its messaging with Public Key Cryptography, so that it touches and encrypts
everything that goes in and out of its products when they speak to other Apple
products.

The anti NSA animus is growing exponentially and the legacy A5 cipher is an
intolerable open door to anyone who makes calls today.

Thankfully, VOIP makes cellphone calls obsolete, and with FaceTime and Jitsi
to name but two, secure calls are the default.

The age of mass surveillance is coming to an end. Strong encryption by default
in calls is going to become the norm, just as SSL is all over the web.

